# I wont be defeated!



## Stitch147 (May 22, 2017)

I'm not sure if I am mad or just plain stupid!
But I have entered in to do the Moonwalk for 2018!!! I now have almost a year to train for it, including doing a couple of night walks in preparation so I don't konk out from exhaustion after 18.5 miles.
I wont let a challenge beat me again!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2017)

That's the spirit Stitch!  If at first...


----------



## Stitch147 (May 22, 2017)

We was at the Royal Albert Hall on Friday night for a concert, so I was showing Trev the spot outside where I collapsed!


----------



## grovesy (May 22, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> We was at the Royal Albert Hall on Friday night for a concert, so I was showing Trev the spot outside where I collapsed!


Is there a blue plaque?


----------



## Stitch147 (May 22, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Is there a blue plaque?


Not yet!


----------



## Lindarose (May 22, 2017)

Good for you Stitch! Glad this year has only made you more determined


----------



## Stitch147 (May 22, 2017)

The theme for next years bra's is the wild west, so I'm already planning on doing a Woody from Toy Story theme on mine!


----------



## Steff (May 24, 2017)

Good luck Stitch


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 2, 2017)

Go for it Stitch !


----------

